# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Προσπάθεια αναπαραγωγής καρδερίνες - φανέτα 2020

## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Όπως και το 2019  με το θέμα:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%84%CE%B1-2019

και το 2018,  για τα φανετάκια:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...%84%CE%B1-2018

και για τις καρδερίνες ορισμένα σκόρπια στιγμιότυπα από εδώ και κάτω:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...85%CF%80%CE%B1

έτσι και φέτος θα προσπαθήσω να σας παρουσιάσω στιγμιότυπα από  τις προσπάθειες αναπαραγωγής από τα ζευγαράκια μου. Πριν ξεκινήσουμε, για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε, μπορεί να διαβάσει πώς φτάσαμε μέχρι εδώ:

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%AF%CE%B1

Λοιπόν, φέτος υπολογίζω τα παρακάτω ζευγάρια:

Θηλυκή καρδερίνα 4 ετών με αρσενικό 3 ετών (περσινό ζευγάρι με 3 ένσπορες γέννες)Θηλυκή καρδερίνα 3 ετών (η τρελή!!!) με αρσενικό του 2019 που μου χάρισε ο Κώστας, (ευχαριστώ J  )Θηλυκή καρδερίνα με αρσενικό που είχα βγάλει το 2018 (6άρακι – παιδί της τρελής). Είναι περσινό ζευγάρι και είναι και τα δύο του 2018. Αυτά μου έδωσαν και ένα αρσενικό με γραβατούλα.Θηλυκό δικό μου με δεύτερο αρσενικό του Κώστα, του 2019 και τα δύο πουλάκια.

Επομένως, από τα 3 περσινά ζευγάρια, όπου όλα έδωσαν πουλάκια, τα 2 παραμένουν τα ίδια. Το άλλο αρσενικό το έδωσα στον αδερφό μου με θηλυκό του 2019 από τα μικρά του πρώτου ζευγαριού. Την τρελή την κράτησα λόγω … χαρακτήρα (να δούμε τι θα κάνει φέτος). Θυμίζω είναι αυτή εδώ:









Επίσης, είναι 2 ζευγάρια φανέτα, 5 ετών τα αρσενικά και 3 τα θηλυκά, τα οποία είναι τα ίδια με τις προηγούμενες χρονιές. Θυμίζω ότι πρόπερσι πήρα πουλάκια και από τα δύο ζευγάρια (αριστεροπόδαρα και δεξιοπόδαρα από τα κλειστά δακτυλιδάκια που έβαζα για να ξεχωρίζω τα μικρά από πιο ζευγάρι είναι) και πέρυσι έβαλα μόνο το ένα ζευγαράκι  όπου και πήρα πουλάκια, γιατί στο άλλο ζευγάρι το αρσενικό είχε επιτεθεί και τραυμάτισε το θηλυκό και δεν μπήκε για αναπαραγωγή. Το τελευταίο ζευγάρι  λογικά θα μπει στην ταράτσα σε 60άρα, επειδή στην 6η 76άρα που είναι διαθέσιμη θέλω να έχω με χώρισμα τις 2 παραμάνες ντιμπράντο  αν τυχόν χρειαστούν (είναι από τα πρώτα πουλάκια που είχα βγάλει το 2015, τότε που είχα μόνο καναρινάκια). Με τις παραμάνες θα έχω και από μια αρσενική καρδερίνα, από τα μικρά που ταΐζαμε πέρυσι με σύριγγα (δεν έχω που να τα βάλω), γιατί θέλω να τα κρατήσω για επόμενη χρονιά και είναι λαλίστατα (το ένα είναι με την γραβατούλα που ανέφερα παραπάνω). Αυτά δεν τα εμπιστεύτηκα φέτος για ζευγαράκια, γιατί νομίζω ότι είναι πιο αδύναμα σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα (δεν έχουν «νεύρο» όταν τα πιάνω στα χέρια μου).
Δυστυχώς ο χώρος είναι περιορισμένος και κάποιο από τα παραπάνω ζευγαράκια μπορεί να το εμπιστευτώ σε κάποιο φίλο. Η λύση της ταράτσας αν και έχει βολέψει το 2018, προσπαθώ να την αποφύγω (βασικά, πέφτει παντόφλα!!!). 

Όσο αφορά την προετοιμασία μέχρι τώρα, δεν έχω κάνει τίποτα σπουδαίο και δεν νομίζω ότι θα κάνω. Όπως έχω αναφέρει και σε προηγούμενα θέματα δεν χρησιμοποιώ πυρωτικά, δυναμωτικά, βιταμίνες και φάρμακα προληπτικά και έχω ελαττώσει και τα μαγειρέματα... Μπορεί να φτιάξω κάποια αυγοτροφή, κυρίως λόγω ευκολίας στη χρήση της για να μην βράζω αυγά κάθε μέρα, και μάλλον δε θα τους δώσω ούτε αυγοτροφή του εμπορίου και φέτος.

Η διατροφή τους λοιπόν αποτελείται από το μείγμα σπόρων που δίνω όλο το χρόνο (royal no3), που είναι αρκετά οικονομικό, μαζί με έξτρα ταΐστρες με καναβούρι, και μερικές φορές ηλιόσπορο, περίλλα, νίζερ, σουσάμι. Εκτός από βρασμένα αυγά, δίνω χορταρικά (τσουκνίδα, ιταλικό ραδίκι, αντράκλα, σπόρια πιπεριάς, κλωναράκια ξερής ρίγανης). Σε κάθε κλουβί έχω όλο το χρόνο  σουπιοκόκκαλο και γκριτ με άνθρακα.

Τα παραπάνω σηκώνουν αρκετή κουβέντα, αλλά δε θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ εκτενέστερα. Κάθε εκτροφέας θέλει το καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια του και οι απόψεις διίστανται σε τι είναι το καλύτερο και αποδοτικότερο για την εκτροφή του. Δεν προτρέπω κανέναν να ακολουθήσει το δικό μου πρόγραμμα, γιατί είναι πολλοί παράγοντες που παίζουν ρόλο στην διατήρηση και αναπαραγωγή των πουλιών, όπως η, το μέγεθος και η θέση των κλουβιών, το φως, η ηλιοφάνεια, αν έχουν οπτική επαφή με άλλα πουλιά κλπ.

Κλείνοντας αυτό το πρώτο ποστ, να ζητήσω προκαταβολικά συγνώμη αν δεν μπορέσω να ενημερώνω το θέμα όσο συχνά θα ήθελα.

Καλή αρχή σε όλους μας!

----------


## Xwriatis

πολύ ωραίο το ποστ μακάρι να πάνε όλα όπως τα θέλεις... κάποια από τα ζευγάρια τα έχεις χωριά μέχρι να πυρωσουν? κ αν ναι ποτέ θα τα ενώσεις?

----------


## gtsaka

Καλη αναπαραγωγη Νωντα !!!

----------


## MacGyver

> πολύ ωραίο το ποστ μακάρι να πάνε όλα όπως τα θέλεις... κάποια από τα ζευγάρια τα έχεις χωριά μέχρι να πυρωσουν? κ αν ναι ποτέ θα τα ενώσεις?


Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. Τα ζευγαράκια τα έχω μαζί όλο το χρόνο και δεν σκοπεύω να τα χωρίσω. Σε 2 ζευγαράκια καρδερίνες έδωσα λίγο βαμβάκι να δω αντιδράσεις και το πήραν αμέσως να το επεξεργαστούν, αλλά κατέληξε στον πάτο. Τους εβαλα από μια φωλιά, χωρίς κάλυψη,  και με ραμμένη τσόχα για να γίνεται παιχνίδι σιγά σιγά.  Αργούμε βέβαια ακόμα... Κυνηγητά και ψαλιδακια όμως κάνουνε μια χαρά.

----------


## Xwriatis

τα κυνηγητα είναι καλό σημάδι? παιδιά ακόμα μαθαίνω τα "σημαδια"συγχωρατε με  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## MacGyver

> τα κυνηγητα είναι καλό σημάδι? παιδιά ακόμα μαθαίνω τα "σημαδια"συγχωρατε με


Τα κυνηγητά και οι 'συζυγικοί καυγάδες' είναι σημάδι ότι πάνε καλά. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο φλερτάρουν, αν και υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που μπορεί να είναι βίαιες (όπως πέρυσι στο ένα φανέτο μου). Αν έχεις χρόνο κάθησε και παρατήρησε τις συμπεριφορές τους

----------


## Xwriatis

παρατηρώ ναι ... μέχρι στιγμής αυτό που λες νορμάλ καυγαδες... όχι κυνηγητα κ τέτοια σε όλο το κλουβι... αλλά πολύ κελαιδαμα ο αρσενικός κ η θηλυκια ανταποδίδει με φωνές κ ψαλίδια...

----------


## gpolo250

Όλα να πάνε καλά όπως πέρσι και ακόμα καλύτερα. Αυτό με τους ήπιους καβγάδες το έχω παρατηρήσει και εγώ στα καναρίνια και είναι όπως έχω καταλάβει μία φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι και συνήθως ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει και κυνηγάει τη θηλυκιά για ζευγάρωμα ενώ εκείνη μπορεί να το παίζει και λίγο δύσκολη αλλά στο τέλος ανταποκρίνεται. Πάντα μιλάμε βέβαια για ήπιους καβγάδες και όχι για βίεες συμπεριφορές σε μεγάλο και επαναλαμβανόμενο βαθμό γιατί αν παρατηρήσουμε κάτι τέτοιο καταλαβαίνουμε πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά.τουλάχιστον στα καναρίνια κάπως έτσι είναι αλλά θεωρώ πως γενικά και στις καρδερίνες και στα φανέτα κάπως έτσι έχει το πράγμα.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

Καλή αρχή φίλε!

----------


## MacGyver

> ... μία φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά ανάμεσα στο ζευγάρι και συνήθως ο αρσενικός κελαηδάει και κυνηγάει τη θηλυκιά για ζευγάρωμα ενώ εκείνη μπορεί να το παίζει και λίγο δύσκολη αλλά στο τέλος ανταποκρίνεται...


 Έτσι δεν γίνεται και στους ανθρώπους  :winky:  ?

----------


## gpolo250

> Έτσι δεν γίνεται και στους ανθρώπους  ?


Χαχαχα ακριβώς έτσι όμως γίνεται

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Όσο  για  το  μείγμα   που   λες     αυτό  έδινα   λόγο   κόστους   είναι  καλή  η  τιμή   του,  αλλά  λόγο  αναπαραγωγής   είπα  να  αλλάξω   σε  κάτι  ποιο  δυνατό   για  να  ανεβάσω  τα  πουλιά  και  πήρα   το  Vadigran  x 31   ε…………  με  τίποτα  δεν   μπορούν  να  αποδεχτούν τα  σπόρια  αυτά   ποιο  πολλά  από τα μισά  είναι  κάτω     αφού   σκέφτομαι   να  τα  μαζεύω  κάτω  από  την  ταΐστρα   να  τα  δίνω στα περιστέρια.  Άποψη   μου   όπως  έκανες   και  εσύ   με  λίγα  έξτρα   σπόρια   θα  μπορούμε  να  τα   ανεβάσουμε!!!

----------


## kostas salonika

Νωντα με το καλό φίλε ...
Καλή αναπαραγωγή εύχομαι ..
Με υγεία στα πουλάκια σου και στην οικογένεια σου 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καλημέρα, 

Οι κανάρες κλωσσάνε άσπορα, το αρσενικό φανέτο κυνηγούσε ανελέητα το θηλυκό (αυτό που είχε χτυπήσει πέρυσι) και τα χώρισα και οι καρδερινούλες ξεκινάνε σιγά σιγά να φτιάχνουν φωλιές (στο link είναι και ένα μικρό βίντεο):



https://i.imgur.com/uemgTfo.mp4

----------


## Xwriatis

τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά τώρα με αυτόν τον τρελό καιρό!!! τι επιπτώσεις θα έχει στα πουλιά κ εννοείται στην αναπαραγωγή?

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα που βρήκαμε λίγο χρόνο να κάνουμε ένα update (το #μένουμε_σπίτι για μένα δεν ισχύει)

Το θηλυκό της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας το είδα μια μέρα φουσκωμένο, όταν ο καιρός έκανε τα δικά του και το έβαλα στο νοσοκομείο. Δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερε και είμαστε μείον ένα ζευγάρι για φέτος. Το αρσενικό μπήκε με μια παραμάνα και βλέπουμε...



Το αρσενικό φανέτο που το έπαιζε νταής τελικά ξεχαρμάνιασε με την παραμάνα που του έβαλα και να τα αποτελέσματα



Τα πρώτα πουλάκια για φέτος είναι φανετοκάναρα!!!! Ένωσα και το ζευγάρι φανέτα πάλι και ελπίζω να μην την κυνηγά και του βάλω και την άλλη παραμάνα  :Love0030: 

Οι καρδερίνες φτιάχνουν φωλιές και συχνά πυκνά τις πετυχαίνω μέσα στις φωλιές. Σε ένα ζευγάρι έχω χαλάσει τη φωλιά 3 φορές γιατί βάζει μόνο χαρτί κουζίνας μέσα... Προχωράμε σιγά σιγά και βοηθά και ο καιρός πλέον... 

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## gpolo250

Κρίμα για το πουλάκι εύχομαι από εκεί και πέρα όλα να πάνε καλά.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotos2908

Νωντα κριμα για την καρδερινα σου!!!!! Ευχομαι τέρμα οι αναποδιες....απο δω και πέρα μόνο επιτυχίες!!!!!!  Αντε να δούμε κανένα καλό τραγουδιστή από τα φανετοκαναρα!!!!!! Καλή συνέχεια εύχομαι Νωντα!!!!!

----------


## Whitebill

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά. Να περιγράψω και εγώ την φετινή μου προσπάθεια! Τρία ζευγάρια βαλκανικές καρδερίνες, δύο μειτζορ και ένα ζευγάρι Ιμαλαΐων. Να σημειώσω πως μέχρι και Φλέβαρη μήνα τα πουλιά ήταν μαζί σε ενενηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα, την κινέζικη επονομαζόμενη με το σιδερένιο συρτάρι. Από αρχές Φλεβάρη τα χώρισα με τυφλό χώρισμα μέχρι αρχές Απρίλη όπου και έβγαλα το τυφλό χώρισμα και τα έχω με χώρισμα αλλά να βλέπονται. Επειδή έχω βάλει φωλιές και κατσικότριχα και τις θηλυκές μειτζορ τις είδα ιδιαίτερα δραστήριες με την τρίχα τις κένωσα εδώ και δύο μέρες με τα αρσενικά τους. Ενώ έβλεπα φλερτ και φιλιά στο ένα ζευγάρι σήμερα παρατήρησα τον αρσενικό να «φωνάζει» στην θηλυκιά σαν να μην θέλει να τον πλησιάσει. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας για το φαινόμενο, σκέφτομαι να το ξανά χωρίσω το ζευγάρι.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

> Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Χριστός Ανέστη και Χρόνια Πολλά. Να περιγράψω και εγώ την φετινή μου προσπάθεια! Τρία ζευγάρια βαλκανικές καρδερίνες, δύο μειτζορ και ένα ζευγάρι Ιμαλαΐων. Να σημειώσω πως μέχρι και Φλέβαρη μήνα τα πουλιά ήταν μαζί σε ενενηντάρα ζευγαρώστρα, την κινέζικη επονομαζόμενη με το σιδερένιο συρτάρι. Από αρχές Φλεβάρη τα χώρισα με τυφλό χώρισμα μέχρι αρχές Απρίλη όπου και έβγαλα το τυφλό χώρισμα και τα έχω με χώρισμα αλλά να βλέπονται. Επειδή έχω βάλει φωλιές και κατσικότριχα και τις θηλυκές μειτζορ τις είδα ιδιαίτερα δραστήριες με την τρίχα τις κένωσα εδώ και δύο μέρες με τα αρσενικά τους. Ενώ έβλεπα φλερτ και φιλιά στο ένα ζευγάρι σήμερα παρατήρησα τον αρσενικό να «φωνάζει» στην θηλυκιά σαν να μην θέλει να τον πλησιάσει. Περιμένω τις απόψεις σας για το φαινόμενο, σκέφτομαι να το ξανά χωρίσω το ζευγάρι.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Καλησπέρα ...
Άνοιξε καινούργιο θέμα με την προσπάθεια σου να μην μπερδευόμαστε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Συγνώμη που δε γράφω συχνά, κυριολεκτικά δεν προλαβαίνω!

Λοιπόν, μόλις έβαλα πίσω το φανέτο στο θηλυκό του η καναρίνα άφησε ατάιστα τα 4 φανετοκάναρα και ψόφησαν. Πρώτη φορά μου το κάνει αυτό παραμάνα σε ολόκληρη γέννα.

Το φανέτο "έπιασε"  δουλεία με το θηλυκό  και είμαστε σε αυτό το στάδιο τώρα:



Το θηλυκό είναι αυτό που είχε χτυπήσει πέρυσι και δεν έχει στρώσει το πτέρωμα στο κεφάλι του. Δεν είναι καμιά μετάλλαξη με σκουφάτα φανέτα  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: 

Το άλλο ζευγάρι φανέτα έκανε 4 αυγά στη φωλιά και χθες βρήκα ένα σπασμένο. Σήμερα τα είδα να βάζουν υλικό στη φωλιά (ακόμα και τις πρασινάδες που τους βάζω να τρώνε) και να μην κάθεται μέσα το θηλυκό καθόλου. Πήρα τη φωλιά με τα 3 αυγά και τα έβαλα στην παραμάνα που κλώσαγε άσπορα



Από τα 3 ζευγάρια καρδερίνες μόνο η τρελή έχει αυγά και κλωσσά φανατικά. 




Μια στρώνει και ξεστρώνει όλη την ώρα 



και η άλλη τρέχει να γλιτώσει από το αρσενικό που την κυνηγά συνέχεια (εδώ δεν έχω ντοκουμέντα)

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!!

----------


## Whitebill

Καλή επιτυχία και καλή συνέχεια! Τα φανέτα πιστεύω πως είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα είδη για εκτροφή! Όχι πως οι καρδερίνες πάνε πίσω....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Καλησπέρα,

Έχουμε 2 "βάζελους" με τα πράσινα δακτυλιδάκια τους. Είναι από τα αυγά της τρελής με το αρσενικό Κώστας_1





Αυτό το ζευγάρι έχει κάνει και μερικά άσπορα, μερικά στην ταΐστρα και γενικά δεν έχει βάλει καλή σειρά

Το άλλο ζευγάρι, ενώ έφτιαξε αυτή τη φωλιά, πήγε την επόμενη και γέννησε στην 2η που είχα στο κλουβί και κλωσάει φανατικά (2 άσπορα τα πέταξε από τη φωλιά, τα έβαλα σε παραμάνα και το επιβεβαίωσα). Είναι αγνώστου πατρός (αν είναι ένσπορα τα υπόλοιπα) γιατί δύο ημέρες πριν έβαλα το Κώστας_2 και τον έχω πετύχει να την ταΐζει στο στόμα.



Το τρίτο ζευγάρι θα μου βγάλει το λάδι, μόνο κυνηγητά και σκόρπια νήματα.


Τα φάνετα είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο....

Το πάνω είδα ότι ένα βράδυ δεν κοιμόταν μέσα και τα έβαλα στην παραμάνα, όπως είχα γράψει και την προηγούμενη φορά. Το κάτω, 1-2 μέρες πριν σκάσουν τα αυγά κατάφερα και έφερα τούμπα τη φωλιά και έσπασα τα αυγά (δε θέλω σχόλια - χαρακτηρισμούς παρακαλώ γιατί έσκασα). Μετά από μερικές ημέρες ξανά γέννησαν. Και εκεί που όλα πήγαιναν καλά, η παραμάνα παράτησε τη φωλιά 2-3 μέρες πριν σκάσουν τα αυγά (αυτή που είχε παρατήσει και τα φανετοκάναρα και δεν την έχω πνίξει ακόμα). Επομένως:
 - πήρα τα φρέσκα αυγά και τα έβαλα στην κλωσσομηχανή (είναι όλα ένσπορα σήμερα που τα είδα - χρωστάω βίντεο)
- της έβαλα εκείνα που ήταν έτοιμα να σκάσουν (είδα 3 μικρά σήμερα)
- και η πάνω ξανά γέννησε και κλωσάει














και συνεχίζουμε....

----------


## sarpijk

Ολα καλα να πανε απο δω και περα. Ειναι νωρίς ακομα, ο καιρος και φέτος δεν εχει στρωσει.

----------


## MacGyver

Και μερικά άσχημα αποτελέσματα...

----------

